# NYC Bus retrofitted with interior LED's



## EricB (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCU2C1PGdiQ

There was also a Photobucket album, which seems to be down now.
But I was wondering when this would start happening, and it is the first time I have heard of it. LED's have taken over as destination signs and rear signals, of course.


----------



## Pathseeker (Dec 30, 2007)

It should be noted, for those that care, and I can tell you this from personal experience, that all new Gillig buses come with LED interior lighting.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 2, 2008)

Y a, in Florida staying at the All Star Music Resort and going to all the parks in Disney World, that some buses have what look like Lux 1 or Lux 3 LEDs for overhead lighting. Like Pathseeker said, they are probably Gilling buses.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 9, 2008)

Saw the bus today. New Flyer C40LF #870. REALLY cool


----------



## Pathseeker (Apr 25, 2008)

The bus' I am talking about are the new Gillig Low Floor (BRT ?) models and they feature a running strip of what appear to be small to medium sized emitters running down the driver side and a partial way up the curbside. (Curbside is the official word for that side of the bus, as we are generally pulling up to a curb.)

Also, the exterior/interior step lights are also a LED cluster with a very unique looking reflector/prism to direct the light at the step area of the main door. All the exterior signal lights/brake lights are LED, same for the signage which is LED array. Only thing that isnt LED from what I can tell is the reading lamp, interior door spot (comes on when open and headlights active) and possibly the interior instrument indicators (signal/brakes, etc) are halogen. Everything else appears to be LED.

Maybe one of these days I will get you guys pictures of the buses we use at my work. (Utah Transit Authority www.ride-uta.com)


----------



## Smile (Jul 2, 2008)

Expected!


----------

